# [Hibernate] Named query not found



## The_S (20. Apr 2009)

Hi-Ho,

woran kann ein solcher Fehler liegen?

Folgende Situation:

Entity (auch in der persistence.xml gemapped)

```
@Entity
@Table(name = "MY_TABLE")
@NamedQueries({
	@NamedQuery(name = "a", query =
		"SELECT lpi\n" +
		"FROM AClass lpi\n" +
		"WHERE	lpi.bclass.id = :bclassId\n" +
		"	AND	lpi.cclass.id = :classId"
	)
})
public class AClass extends BaseEntity {
// code
}
```

DAO:

```
Query q = entityManager.createNamedQuery("a");
```

Beim Test erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Named query not found: a
	at org.hibernate.ejb.AbstractEntityManagerImpl.createNamedQuery(AbstractEntityManagerImpl.java:108)
```

Woran kann das liegen? Andere NamedQuerys werden ohne Probleme gefunden.

Danke!


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2009)

Ist die Entity auch in der persistence.xml eingetragen?



> ndere NamedQuerys werden ohne Probleme gefunden.


Sind die anderen NQs auch in derselben Entity definiert?


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Entity auch in der persistence.xml eingetragen?





The_S hat gesagt.:


> Entity (auch in der persistence.xml gemapped)



Frage beantwortet? 



maki hat gesagt.:


> Sind die anderen NQs auch in derselben Entity definiert?



Nein, kann ich aber mal testen (vermute aber mal, dass diese auch nicht funktionieren werden).


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2009)

Ja *rot werd*


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Nein, kann ich aber mal testen (vermute aber mal, dass diese auch nicht funktionieren werden).




```
@NamedQuery(name = "b", query =
	"SELECT lpi FROM AClass lpi")
```


```
entityManager.createNamedQuery("b");
```

Wie vermutet: Selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2009)

Zumindest ein anhaltspunkt.

Anscheinend wird die Entity nicht richtig ausgewertet.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2009)

wie sehen denn die funktionieren Dateien aus, poste je eine komplett

hast du vielleicht andere Annotations importiert?
import * ist da schlecht

kannst du die Entity mit normalen HQL laden?


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2009)

Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## The_S (20. Apr 2009)

Hm, mal nen Clean übers Projekt laufen lassen und Eclipse neugestartet => es geht. :autsch:

Trotzdem danke.


----------

